
Elon Musk starts another company - mvpu
https://www.google.com/amp/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/3/27/15077864/elon-musk-neuralink-brain-computer-interface-ai-cyborgs
======
viscountchocula
Actual article link: [http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/27/15077864/elon-musk-
neurali...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/27/15077864/elon-musk-neuralink-
brain-computer-interface-ai-cyborgs)

------
MidoAssran
<Black Mirror spoiler>

This is just like that one episode of Black Mirror where they implant that
game AI into the guys head!!

------
iamcreasy
Dup :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13971728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13971728)

------
MidoAssran
This type of technology sounds way too invasive. Are there no other ways of
empowering people through technology without having to create such a
ridiculous vulnerability and dependency on technology?

~~~
mvpu
I remember he was talking about how inefficient it is to type. The pc had
great bandwidth, phone has pathetic bandwidth. Presumably this increases
bandwidth exponentially.

~~~
mattashii
I don't think that it will speed up exponentially, as thought speed is (most
of the time) at the speed of your 'inner voice', which (depending on the
person) is only a few times normal speach speed, which can already be typed in
real-time (e.g. stenographs, s2t engines).

It would help for symbols (e.g. "slash"("/") is a full syllable in speach, but
might be part of the sentence structure in your 'inner voice' and therefore
take less space, similar to the full stop), but the human mind can only
produce so much output consciously, and I think we're only going to get up to
a 10x speed increment.

I assume here that the norm is typing at roughly 130 keys/minute.

------
kermittd
Sounds Great!

------
KODeKarnage
Oh? What subsidy program is he exploiting now?

